# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Thắc mắc về limit switch trong planet cnc

## huanpt

Đọc thấy đoạn này trong tài liệu Planet.

"...
Jog X- all the way until limit switch is hit, machine stops and machine position display is red. *Jog back a little* until the limit switch is released and machine position display is no longer red. This is machine absolute X- position (X0).
..."

Mình nối kiểu thường đóng, và invert limit như hướng dẫn. Máy đã stop, nhưng nó đã stop thì không thể *Jog back* được. Có thể mình chưa hiểu hết. 
Nhờ các fan planet giúp đỡ..

Thks

----------


## CKD

Nếu trong mach3, khi đã limit thì không move được, muốn move thì phải overide limit.
Trên máy xịn thì cũng thế thì phải, không nhớ rỏ. Nhớ mang máng là Fanuc 6M nó cũng vậy, khi limit thì dừng toàn bộ, overide limit thì move được cả 2 chiều, phải cẩn thận.

Thường em phải chơi cả soft limit, nếu có hard limit thì có cả soft lẫn hard. Máy chỉ bị limit khi bị lỗi gì đó thôi. Bình thường nó tự soft limit thôi.

----------


## Ona

Cái bác Huanpt nói là cái này phải không ?

----------


## huanpt

Cái bác ona nói là set Home. Ý mình hỏi là đụng limit thì nó ngừng luôn, không jog ngược lại được. Hiện tại là phải OFF servo để quay tay.
Thks

@CKD
Của anh thế hệ đầu, Soft Limit is not available

----------


## huanpt

Còn nữa...Vụ jog. Tính nối dài ra để set dao mà làm hoài không được.
Đọc thấy có Jog Connector và kéo chân jog xyz lên 5v là được. Mà làm mãi không xong.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình dùng planet (tự trồng) 
Khi dính limit sw thì máy dừng nhưng chạy lùi trục đó để thoát ra limit sw được mà

----------


## huanpt

> Mình dùng planet (tự trồng) 
> Khi dính limit sw thì máy dừng nhưng chạy lùi trục đó để thoát ra limit sw được mà


Bác dùng switch NC hay NO vậy?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác dùng switch NC hay NO vậy?


Dùng cảm biến chữ U - NC

----------

